# Gewehrleistung, äh Gewährleistung bei ebay!!!



## Bremsklotz (13 Dezember 2004)

Pisa lässt grüßen, oder wie man's spricht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3859658898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 Dezember 2004)

Ebay-Auktion schrieb:
			
		

> ****** MIT BLAUEM HINTERGRUNDLICHTBELEUCHTUNG******



Kein Wunder, das mit der Gewehrleistung...
Für solche Texte braucht es in der Tat einen Waffenschein. :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

Der häte siech besser Teutschbuch gekauft. Hat mich auch gehelft.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

Das ist Gewehrleistung ==> :bang:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2004)

http://www.ngz-online.de/public/bildershow/nachrichten/journal/2419

Vielleicht ist die Nichtberrschung der deutschen Grammatik und Rechtschreibung
 der Schlüssel  zum Erfolg....


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

Aus einem aktuellen Beitrag in einem Dialerbranchenforum:


> Und was ist, denn :lupe:  Ihr Eure :lupe: .ag Domains auf eine ausländische Firma oder Person überträgt :lupe: ? (CH,AT,IT etc) Dort gibt es ja dieses :lupe:  komische Rechtssprechung :lupe: ja nicht.


----------

